# Cheap LED Grow Lights (Vander)



## burnin1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Ok, so am  looking for another LED grow light.  I had previously purchased an inexpensive "King" LED light.

I am curious about these "Vander" brand lights.

Has anyone used them?  I am wondering if the price is too good to be true.  ha ha

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07P3J5NYS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2019)

it looks like it does not have a very big area of coverage. says it is good for about 2'x2' at 13" height for flower with ~500 umols/m2-sec. that is much lower than the king plus claims to have. obviously they are both claims. i don't have a meter to measure what my king plus 1200 puts out. i am thinking a lot of these new manufacturers of led's are just slapping a number on their lights. like spinal tap where the guys amp volume goes to 11...


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Good point.  The flowering coverage is less than I need.


----------



## burnin1 (Feb 25, 2019)

I would probably need to buy this one for the light I need... if I try this brand.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07NC7P76L/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
I already have a 2000 watt "King" brand light in the grow tent.   I have another indoor grow area that I would like to upgrade to LED.  It is a 4x6.
I like that there is a 30 day moneyback guarantee and a 2 year warranty.  The reviews for this one are good.  The price is even better.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 25, 2019)

I am no expert. The 500 umols spec just sounds kind of weak to me. 5 reviews all 5 star(a couple with questionable grasp of English with western names) all in the last 2 months makes me suspicious. That being said, if it works for you, I might pick one up too. They are very inexpensive. I guess that is a pretty cheap gamble.


----------



## Alexphillips (Mar 17, 2019)

i had a bad experience with this brand. It is not suitable for covering large area. Use *VIPARSPECTRA instead of this brand. 
*
there are many other grow lights in the market which have good customer satisfaction rate. examples. Spectrum King, Bestva (affordable), Vivosun etc.


----------



## burnin1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Thanks so much! I appreciate your help.  Sorry that you had a bad experience with this brand.  However you may have saved many more people from experiencing what you went through.


----------



## Bruce111 (Mar 26, 2019)

Check the first two comments. Lol


----------



## novitius (Mar 27, 2019)

I bought a 2kw Vander off ebay. The spread is small.  It does seem to perform well enough tho under that area at about a foot above. I think any closer brought on some bleaching. When measured with a Kill A Watt it pulls 208w from the wall. The particular seller I purchased from did not list an area of coverage but I'd say 2x2 is spot on. I don't expect much from it for the price. It was what I could afford lol. It works, no LED's dead, runs cool and is bright as all get out. I do not have a meter to tell what light it's putting out but the girls seem to like it. Especially the day 51 auto.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hydro-2000...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I watched that video above and I'm sad to say I've shopped them all lol. I am pretty happy with the 36w IPower strip I picked up. It came with a light stand for $50. That vegged a few plants well through seedling to adolescence. I'm extremely happy with that lamp. I can say I'd choose it over Flouro. Pennies a day to run and I'm pretty sure if I drop it there will be no mess to clean up. The vander however may get repurposed as a blinder for unwanted guests. It will blind you. If it does well enough maybe I'll add another. The budget these days is super slim and I'm terrible at saving cash. I can hoard everything else tho! 
Alex what exactly went wrong?


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 3, 2019)

Has anyone tried Giixer or Kowweksat brand LED grow lights?  
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07HFC7HV5/ref=psdc_14252941_t1_B07MYWYB9W
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BR992R9/ref=psdc_14252941_t5_B07HFC7HV5
The price seems to be good.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 4, 2019)

Ugh   The Koweksat has horrible reviews. Scratch that one.


----------



## Passionbilly (Apr 21, 2019)

I have tried the "cheap" light ...   it was absolute crap.   I bought a VIPARSPECTRA  ,  which is still cheap but has been running for two years.
Keep the bills down, keep the costs low.


----------



## burnin1 (Apr 22, 2019)

https://www.amazon.com/Giixer-Doubl...&qid=1555952360&s=lawn-garden&sr=1-3-fkmrnull

I think I am gonna try one of these to add to a grow area.  I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## burnin1 (Jun 21, 2019)

Update: This light has been working fine.  It has enough coverage for about 1 plant in a 7 gallon pot.


----------



## Bruce111 (Jul 10, 2019)

burnin1 said:


> Update: This light has been working fine.  It has enough coverage for about 1 plant in a 7 gallon pot.


I was suggested by many of my friends not to buy the amazon light. Because they would exaggrate the power. Like this light, it is 1000W....Maybe the real power is only 100W...
I bought the Mars pro80 and sp150 on their official website. I like their honesty. This is also one of the reasons i pick their light.


----------



## novitius (Jul 10, 2019)

I've ended up replacing the Vander with two King LED 1500's @ 155. They draw 268w from the wall. They are bright as hekk and the plants love them. I would say they compare to a 1kw HPS in intensity each. They run extremely cool, maybe adding 5* each when both switches are on. On a future run I may add the Vander to flowering to see if it's a booster or not.


----------



## Devile (Jul 29, 2019)

Passionbilly said:


> I have tried the "cheap" light ...   it was absolute crap.   I bought a VIPARSPECTRA  ,  which is still cheap but has been running for two years.
> Keep the bills down, keep the costs low.


My plants grow well under viperaspctrum for veg, but for bloom, it is not a good light, it has less red for bloom


----------



## Devile (Jul 29, 2019)

novitius said:


> I've ended up replacing the Vander with two King LED 1500's @ 155. They draw 268w from the wall. They are bright as hekk and the plants love them. I would say they compare to a 1kw HPS in intensity each. They run extremely cool, maybe adding 5* each when both switches are on. On a future run I may add the Vander to flowering to see if it's a booster or not.



If you want the same harvest when you use King led to replace 1000W HPS, I think 1000W actual power king will work


----------



## giggy (Jul 29, 2019)

Before you buy a cheap china led light check out the timber grow lights. You can build a better light for the price of the china lights and be a lot happier. Timber offers a prewired kit that you build a frame for.


----------



## peter (Jun 3, 2021)

Look at this video


----------

